# Question for everyone....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

What has four legs likes the cold and has a tail plus has scales but the skin is leathery like?

Hints has thease letters in the name Taaartu

And is located in a Island that has a Weta problem....

I have made this because it is a very interesting creature.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tuatara


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Hurray, now I would have to say they are one of the collest lizards to much to learn about them just wish I could get my hands on one that would be great!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

You mean these?









Chester Zoo have a large exhibit in the reptile house, full of tunnels for them. It looks really natural except for some of the tunnel entrences


----------

